# iMac 2012: Fusion Drive & Bootcamp ?



## macadamemusic (22 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

J'envisage dacquérir le nouvel iMac 27 et j'ai cru comprendre que d'origine il y avait uniquement un HDD 1 to, soit pas de fusion drive...

Je pense que ça va couter un bras, mais la question que je me pose c'est comment une solution fusion drive sera gérer sur bootcamp ???

Vous imaginez déjà osx qui gère le partage des deux disque durs (hdd & ssd) alors avec bootcamp en plus ???? ça va pas être le gros bordel ???


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2012)

macadamemusic a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'envisage d&#8217;acquérir le nouvel iMac 27 et j'ai cru comprendre que d'origine il y avait uniquement un HDD 1 to, soit pas de fusion drive...
> 
> ...



Bonjour,

Je n'imagine rien du tout ... si MAC OS contient Bootcamp, c'est que c'est fait pour fonctionner. N'oubliez pas d'avoir une solution de sauvegarde TM et ou clonage. Quand au *bras* que cela pourrait vous coûter, de prendre l'option Fusion drive, c'est à vous de voir, si, si si 

Reste que vous devriez avoir du plaisir avec une telle machine, très longtemps


----------



## macabee (27 Novembre 2012)

c'est encore à voir : apple a sûrement un kitty kitten prêt à succéder à mountain lion ...


----------



## macadamemusic (26 Décembre 2012)

Je relance le sujet, en fait j'avais vu venir le bordel sur fusion drive & bootcamp, ça se précise avec le fusion drive 3To.....

C'est vraiment la merde ou bien il existe une solution pour avoir windows dessus ???


----------



## jeantro (26 Décembre 2012)

je comprends pas comment on peut encore vouloir utiliser windows lorsqu'on est passé sur mac

la suite microsoft office existe et tout ce qui tourne sur windows on trouve l'équivalent sur mac


----------



## r e m y (26 Décembre 2012)

macadamemusic a dit:


> Je relance le sujet, en fait j'avais vu venir le bordel sur fusion drive & bootcamp, ça se précise avec le fusion drive 3To.....
> 
> C'est vraiment la merde ou bien il existe une solution pour avoir windows dessus ???



Pourquoi veux-tu que ce soit le bordel???

A mon avis, APple a prévu très simple: la partition BootCamp est créée sur le disque dur (en ignorant le SSD) et basta!

Windows ne bénéficiera pas de la présence du SSD, point barre.

(Je n'ai rien vu à ce sujet, mais je suis prêt à prendre les paris que c'est comme ça que c'est géré)


----------



## storme (26 Décembre 2012)

Toutes les réponses ici :

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT5446?viewlocale=fr_FR

*Puis-je ajouter une partition Windows ?*
Vous  pouvez créer une partition supplémentaire sur le disque dur à l&#8217;aide du  disque Fusion Drive. Vous pouvez créer une partition Mac OS X ou une  partition Windows.Si vous créez une partition Windows, utilisez l&#8217;assistant Boot Camp pour la créer, et non Utilitaire de disque. Dans le menu *Aller*, sélectionnez *Utilitaires. *Ensuite,  double-cliquez sur Assistant Boot Camp et suivez les instructions qui  s&#8217;affichent à l&#8217;écran. Pour obtenir des informations supplémentaires sur  Boot Camp, consultez la page d&#8217;assistance Boot Camp.

*Remarque : l&#8217;assistant Boot Camp n&#8217;est pas compatible, à l&#8217;heure actuelle, avec les configurations comprenant un disque dur 3 To.*


----------



## macadamemusic (27 Décembre 2012)

jeantro a dit:


> je comprends pas comment on peut encore vouloir utiliser windows lorsqu'on est passé sur mac
> 
> la suite microsoft office existe et tout ce qui tourne sur windows on trouve l'équivalent sur mac



Sache qu'il n'y a pas que microsoft office comme problématique et d'ailleurs ce n'en est pas une puisqu'il existe sous mac comme tu le dis.

je suis musicien et utilise également osx pour mon utilisation quotidienne, cependant j'utilise des logiciel qui pour l'heure existent seulement sous windows... 

Faut arrêter de croire qu'on achète un mac en se coupant une couille pour faire tourner windows dessus uniquement...

Après si ya vraiment des gens qui font ça, ça craint

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h54 ----------




storme a dit:


> Toutes les réponses ici :
> 
> http://support.apple.com/kb/HT5446?viewlocale=fr_FR
> 
> ...



Merci beaucoup pour l'info


----------



## Geeckoo (30 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour, je pense qu'on est sorti un peu du sujet, pour ce qui est de bootcamp sur fusion drive, de tout ce que j'ai lu sur divers forum francophone et anglophone c'est pas possible. J'ai un iMac late 2012 en fusion drive et impossible d'installer windows dessus. Arriver à la sélection du disque pour l'installation il ne veux pas installer sur la partition bootcamp, même reformater en NTFS par ses soin... Si quelqu'un à une idées, je suis preneur


----------



## gecko20 (30 Décembre 2012)

il y a une possibilité d'installer bootcamp sur un fusion drive 3 TO:
http://dice.neko-san.net/2012/12/how-to-install-boot-camp-on-a-3tb-fusion-drive-mac/

il faut d'abord défaire le fusion drive, créer une partition de moins de 2 TO pour windows, puis re"fusion"nier le tout voilà


----------



## Geeckoo (30 Décembre 2012)

gecko20 a dit:


> il y a une possibilité d'installer bootcamp sur un fusion drive 3 TO:
> http://dice.neko-san.net/2012/12/how-to-install-boot-camp-on-a-3tb-fusion-drive-mac/
> 
> il faut d'abord défaire le fusion drive, créer une partition de moins de 2 TO pour windows, puis re"fusion"nier le tout voilà



J'avais lu ça, mais ça m'avait l'air d'une complexité telle à mettre en oeuvre qu'en se plantant on pouvait en avoir pour des jours à finaliser tout ça, d'autant que ça suppose une réinstall total d'OSX si j'ai bien tout compris....


----------



## macadamemusic (2 Janvier 2013)

si je comprend bien , si je partitione le HDD et que j'installe windows 7 sans l'assistant bootcamp, ça ne marchera pas ? 


Car si il est possible de se passer de l'assistant bootcamp, ça mintéresse ...


----------



## storme (2 Janvier 2013)

macadamemusic a dit:


> j'installe windows 7 sans l'assistant bootcamp




C'est possible cela


----------



## Deleted member 340362 (2 Janvier 2013)

Pas de Windows sur les Mac avec des disques de 3To. Point barre.

C'est dû au fait que les disques de 3To ont besoin d'un UEFI pour fonctionner mais que Apple n'a pas l'EFI standard des PC et donc a fait un bricolage sous Bootcamp pour simuler un BIOS. Et les disques de 3To ne sont pas supportés par un BIOS.


----------



## macadamemusic (2 Janvier 2013)

storme a dit:


> C'est possible cela



C'est ce que je me demande, ça m'arrangerai bien ! car en gros, suffit juste d'avoir la partition et de pouvoir lancer l'install, par contre pour les pilotes ....


----------



## storme (2 Janvier 2013)

macadamemusic a dit:


> par contre pour les pilotes ....



On est bien d'accord


----------



## macadamemusic (2 Janvier 2013)

storme a dit:


> On est bien d'accord



Le fait de les récupérer au préalable avec bootcamp sous osx et de les avoir sur disque amovible, ça permet de les installer une fois windows mis sur la partition ?

Ou alors ces pilotes s'installe en meme temps que windows ?


----------



## storme (2 Janvier 2013)

C'est bootcamp qui installe les pilotes au cous de l'installation, après cela dépasse le seuil de mes compétences en la matière 

Je me suis définitivement débarrasser de Windows en 2007 lors de mon passage sous OS X.


----------



## macadamemusic (2 Janvier 2013)

Je vais regretter d'avoir commandé le fusion drive 3 to


----------



## storme (2 Janvier 2013)

storme a dit:


> Toutes les réponses ici :
> 
> http://support.apple.com/kb/HT5446?viewlocale=fr_FR
> 
> ...



Dans l'immédiat, oui


----------



## macadamemusic (2 Janvier 2013)

Tiens tiens... voilà qui pourrait bien me dépanner  http://www.macg.co/news/voir/258363/utiliser-boot-camp-sur-un-volume-de-3-to


----------



## Geeckoo (2 Février 2013)

Pour ma part toujours pas de solution viable sur Fusion Drive et Apple n'a toujours pas de solution d'après le SAV....


----------



## moebius80 (2 Février 2013)

oui, j'attends aussi une solution avec impatience....


----------



## Lonneki (2 Février 2013)

+1
Mais moins pressé que vous, j'ai un gros PC à coté


----------



## Geeckoo (3 Février 2013)

Lonneki a dit:


> +1
> Mais moins pressé que vous, j'ai un gros PC à coté



Lol, c'est quand même fou que pour des machine qui sont très utilisée par des pro ils aient pas trouver la solutions avant la sortie du fusion drive...


----------



## macadamemusic (3 Février 2013)

C'est vraiment abusé c'est clair... aucun support pour ce problème... mais bon en même temps bootcamp > windows donc bon... apple va pas se fouler pour eux je pense


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2013)

Lonneki a dit:


> +1
> Mais moins pressé que vous, j'ai un gros PC à coté



+1 j'aurai toujours un PC à côté du Mac

Actuellement c'est la seule solution, bien que certains passent par la virtualisation VMW ou Parallels.


----------



## macadamemusic (3 Février 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> +1 j'aurai toujours un PC à côté du Mac
> 
> Actuellement c'est la seule solution, bien que certains passent par la virtualisation VMW ou Parallels.




Personnellement, je misais fort sur ce nouvel imac avec la GTX680m car ayant eu le précédent imac avec la radeon HD 6970 1go, les jeux gourmands tournaient vachement bien avec bootcamp, rien à envier aux pc à puissance égale....

Mais bon l'idéal en effet, c'est un bon PC en +


----------



## Geeckoo (16 Février 2013)

macadamemusic a dit:


> Personnellement, je misais fort sur ce nouvel imac avec la GTX680m car ayant eu le précédent imac avec la radeon HD 6970 1go, les jeux gourmands tournaient vachement bien avec bootcamp, rien à envier aux pc à puissance égale....
> 
> Mais bon l'idéal en effet, c'est un bon PC en +



Oui, j'ai pris une 680 aussi pour pas être embêté, et pour avoir pu faire un peu de Far Cry 3 sur Parallels, suis pas déçus du voyage, surtout sachant qu'il y a pas mal de perte du fait de la virtualisation. Le jeu plante malheureusement à un moment donné, impossible de continuer, d'ou mon impatience à trouver une solution. Sur certain forum il disent que l'install est possible sur FD 1To, mais ne disent pas comment...


----------



## kranker (17 Février 2013)

Je voulais partager mon expérience pour l'utilisation de bootcamp sur mon imac 2012 fusion drive.

Je possèdais les 3 options:

- créer un dvd d'installation..
- télécharger le logiciel de pris en charge
- installer windows 7

Et j'avais en ma possession, une clé usb 15gigas Sandisk, un DD externe 200giga Seagate barracuda dans un boitier chinois, un autre mac sous snow leopard avec Windows XP sur son bootcamp.

Je me suis dit facile, la clé USB et hop le tour est joué... et bien sur j'y ai passé la journée..

L'assistant boocamp a planté systématiquement à la première étape avec ma première image je me suis dit je vais tenter de télécharger une autre image, parfait il arrive à enclencher l'étape 1 mais..., au moment de formater la clé, une erreur s'est produite, impossible de formater la clé....:hein: 
J'ai donc essayé de créer un windows bootable avec tous les utilitaires existant du marché ( la solution windows USB/DVD, wintobootic, un utilitaire linux et encore un  autre). Tous plantaient sauf 1, j'avais donc ma clé prête, je suis donc passé directement à l'étape 3.. et là impossible de détecter la clé, et donc bootcamp refusait de partitionner le disque prétextant qu'il me fallait un dvd d'install de windows argahagagahagahahgaha. !! Le format était du UDF, je me suis dit peut être en ajoutant Joliet au format iso ca passera ... penses tu...
Je me suis dit non je ne vais quand même pas acheter un lecteur dvd externe, non non non !!!
J'ai alors testé mon bon vieux disque dur usb poussiéreux et recommencer tous depuis le début... et là bien sur tout s'est passé à merveille...

Ce que j'ai pu en retenir

- Bootcamp ne se comporte vraiment pas de la même manière suivant les OS
- Bootcamp ne veux pas partitionner si il ne reconnais pas de clé ou de DVD windows (pour moi du moins)
- Bootcamp ne veux pas de ma clé usb scandisk
- Bootcamp est pointilleux sur l'iso de windows 7 utilisé ( il n'a pas voulu du ultimate venant d'un torrent, juste d'un windows provenant du site de téléchargement d'image officiel...

Sinon tout marche à merveille maintenant.


----------



## Geeckoo (18 Février 2013)

Bonjour, comment à tu installer ça sur un disque externe? L'assistant bootcamp ne le supporte pas...


----------



## kranker (19 Février 2013)

Et bien, je n'ai rien eu à faire, il me l'a détecté comme un stockage externe, l'a formaté et a installé windows bootable dessus.
Je l'avais au préalable formaté en format étendu journalisé sans aucune partition, pour être sûr qu'il le détecte.
Après la version de bootcamp est peut être propre aux imac qui ne possèdent pas de lecteur DVD.
Autre chose, le fichier info.plist de l'applic botcamp, ne comportait pas la ref de l'imac 13,1 mais ça a marché malgré tout.
Bref essaie déjà de le mettre au format mac pour voir si il est reconnu et dit nous.


----------



## Geeckoo (22 Février 2013)

kranker a dit:


> Et bien, je n'ai rien eu à faire, il me l'a détecté comme un stockage externe, l'a formaté et a installé windows bootable dessus.
> Je l'avais au préalable formaté en format étendu journalisé sans aucune partition, pour être sûr qu'il le détecte.
> Après la version de bootcamp est peut être propre aux imac qui ne possèdent pas de lecteur DVD.
> Autre chose, le fichier info.plist de l'applic botcamp, ne comportait pas la ref de l'imac 13,1 mais ça a marché malgré tout.
> Bref essaie déjà de le mettre au format mac pour voir si il est reconnu et dit nous.



Je comprends pas comment tu as fait, windows supporte pas l'installation sur un DD externe...


----------



## Paul_69 (24 Février 2013)

> Je comprends pas comment tu as fait, windows supporte pas l'installation sur un DD externe...



Si j'ai bien compris il n'a pas installé Windows sur son disque dur externe, l'Assistant Boot Camp a juste utilisé ce disque dur pour y mettre une image bootable de Windows pour l'installation.

De toute façon ça n'est pas l'Assistant Boot Camp qui installe Windows... c'est l'utilisateur qui reboote et choisit sa clé USB ou le DVD d'installation de Windows. Le reste se fait comme une installation de Windows normale.

Le seul rôle de l'assistant Boot Camp c'est de partitionner le disque et de télécharger les pilotes du Mac sur Windows (quand ça fonctionne...).

J'ai installé Windows sur mon Fusion Drive 1To et avec cette configuration il n'y a vraiment aucun problème, il suffit de lire les instructions de l'assistant Boot Camp sans se poser trop de questions.


----------



## Geeckoo (24 Février 2013)

Paul_69 a dit:


> Si j'ai bien compris il n'a pas installé Windows sur son disque dur externe, l'Assistant Boot Camp a juste utilisé ce disque dur pour y mettre une image bootable de Windows pour l'installation.
> 
> De toute façon ça n'est pas l'Assistant Boot Camp qui installe Windows... c'est l'utilisateur qui reboote et choisit sa clé USB ou le DVD d'installation de Windows. Le reste se fait comme une installation de Windows normale.
> 
> ...



J'ai suivis les instructions à la lettre un certain nombre de fois, ça marche pas, l'installateur windows veux pas de ma partition pour l'installation... il prétends qu'il ne peux pas installer dessus même après un formatage en NTFS... Tu as une idée? Comment as tu fait?


----------



## kranker (27 Février 2013)

Je ne sais pas quoi te dire, avec ma clé USB impossible de faire fonctionner les étapes de bootcamp, avec un vieux disque externe qui a bien 8 ans avec une connectique IDE dans un boitier chinois en plastique ça à marché pour moi...va comprendre.


----------



## Geeckoo (27 Février 2013)

kranker a dit:


> Je ne sais pas quoi te dire, avec ma clé USB impossible de faire fonctionner les étapes de bootcamp, avec un vieux disque externe qui a bien 8 ans avec une connectique IDE dans un boitier chinois en plastique ça à marché pour moi...va comprendre.



Donc ce que tu insinue, c'est que le support sur lequel tu mets les fichiers d'installation à une importance? C'est étonnant!


----------



## kranker (28 Février 2013)

Il y peut être un élément qui m'échappe.


----------

